# Homer and his buddy Shadow



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Here's a couple of pics I took of Homer with his buddy Shadow. Shadow's a male Russian Blue a little younger than Homer. When my gf moved in we had to make them be friends. 

At first there was MUCH screaming and squalling and we had to keep them separated for days. Then I got the idea to drug both of them hehe. We gave each a Kitty-vallium (you can get at the vet) and before long they were both sky-high. We put them together while they were drugged and they looked at each other, started to growl, then said... "ah, who cares, I feel GOOOOOOD!" As they slowly came out of their hazes they were already together so it didn't make much sense to fight. They never fought again and eventually became best buddies! Here they are suggled up on the day-bed in kitty nap heaven.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Shadow has a beautiful colour. He also looks funny with his toes curled up like that. He looks soooo comfortable.

They seem like good buddies now, ever since the wall went down domestics have been getting along great with the Russians. 
.......kinda like Glasnost, but Catnost


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Shadow look incredibly soft!  Isn't that always the way, at first the cats fight and seem to hate each other and then the next thing you know it, their best buds.


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah Shadow was probably the most soft and silky kitty I've ever known... he and Homer were tight. Too bad my gf had to take him away when she moved away. Homer helped me through that b/c he lost a best friend too  Cats are great during the tough times.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> Yeah Shadow was probably the most soft and silky kitty I've ever known... he and Homer were tight. Too bad my gf had to take him away when she moved away. Homer helped me through that b/c he lost a best friend too  Cats are great during the tough times.


I agree, cats seem to sense it when you're sad or hurt. Max and Ben were 2 different cats when I suffered a recent ear infection...it was very painful and the boys were there with me, trying to make me feel better. It was quite something to see. They also have this profound calming effect on me when I'm with them. That's got to be good!


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

sorry to hear that he lost a good friend. Its sad they look like good companions.


----------

